# Vertical, Insulated, Reverse Flow



## gary s (Dec 27, 2012)

We just finished up, (after some time) our first vertical, insulated, reverse flow. It turned out great. Works like it should, very little charcoal and wood and holds temp for a long time. I have a Question. We used a glue on rope type gasket like the ones in a wood stove. Does anyone have a better suggestion? We are not really happy with what we have, works O-K isn't leaking but think there is something better out there. This is a Back Woods style unit. with insulated smoker door and firebox door. I will post picture of our build. as I said it took a long time to complete, every time we would get started another job would start and have to postpone the smoker build. We are in Construction so very blessed with the work. But just completed it yesterday. Have not Painted it yet needed to see if any modifications were needed. So Far it looks like none. We cooked Boudin and chicken leg quarters, Friday we will smoke some ribs and Pork Shoulders and really check it out. But !!!!  Gasket information would be helpful. I heard someone mention a "Tadpole Gasket"  any users?

Thanks

Gary S


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats on the successful build!  Could use some black RTV silicone.  I am doing my door on my offset this weekend and have read numerous posts on here about using it as well.  How bout some pics of the build now for us to enjoy.


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2012)

Here are some pictures of our build 













2012-12-04_11-05-26_827.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-04_11-26-15_216.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-04_11-26-20_981.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-04_11-29-40_344.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-04_13-38-19_680.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-06_13-49-21_722.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-06_13-49-39_143.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-14_14-02-22_826.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-14_14-39-46_5.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-14_14-59-52_605.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-23_16-51-02_756.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















2012-12-23_16-51-09_831.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20111112-00032.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20111113-00035.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20111113-00036.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20111120-00046.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20111120-00047.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20111120-00048.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20111120-00049.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20111120-00050.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20121210-00036.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20121218-00038.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20121223-00051 (3).jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20121223-00052 (3).jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG-20121223-00053 (3).jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2012


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 27, 2012)

Darn nice build there man!


----------



## hagisan (Dec 27, 2012)

Yet another awesome smoker build.  All these metal smoker builds being posted makes me want to learn how to weld.  Food pics next please!


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments, Try to get some food pics Friday.  Not sure what kind or type of Smoker to start on next, Maybe another Vertical, Insulated but with double doors? not sure.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 27, 2012)

I like the whole smoker but I think you did a really nice job with those wheels and the door.


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2012)

Wheels were cut from pipe used 5/8" round rod for spokes and 3/4" pipe spindel with a 3/4" nelson stud for the axel


----------



## linguica (Dec 27, 2012)

LOOKING GOOOD........and built like the proverbial brick sh*thouse. Keep it well painted and your grand children will be happy to use it.


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 27, 2012)

Whereabouts (that's a good Texas word for you) in Texas are you from?  My next build, if I ever do a next one, will probably be an upright.  I love my offset, but might go upright to try it out.  If you did a double door build, it would probably have to go on a trailer for ease of movement, I'm sure the one you just finished is a load in itself.


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2012)

I live in Whitehouse, TX just south of Tyler about 8 miles  Last Calculation about 850#


----------



## old bones (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice job on the smoker..   Well built.


----------



## old bones (Dec 27, 2012)

I was so impressed with the pictures I forgot..   High Heat Silicone is used on the gaskets for the Outside Wood Boilers.   Look in the wood stove section at your B&M.


----------



## sniltz (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice build!!!!  Looks good!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 28, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## gary s (Dec 29, 2012)

Did not cook Friday,  Hoping to cook today, Ribs & Pork Shoulder


----------



## gary s (Dec 30, 2012)

Pork Shoulders and Ribs













1_IMG-20121229-00059 (3).jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 30, 2012


















1_IMG-20121229-00063 (3).jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 30, 2012


















2_IMG-20121229-00059.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 30, 2012


















2_IMG-20121229-00060.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 30, 2012


















2_IMG-20121229-00061 (3).jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 30, 2012


----------



## mag409 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice build.  This style is my next build.  As for the seal, look for "tadpole seal".  You can use panhead self tappers to attach it to your frame.  The seal is thick enough to not reach the screw heads when closed.


----------



## gary s (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank's actually someone already told me about Tadpole gaskets I ordered it today. That is exactly how we planned to attach.


----------



## gary s (Jan 3, 2013)

Our next smoker will actually be two. Another vertical, insulated reverse flow and a horizontal RF with a grill above the firebox for my son. He is the one who does the cutting and welding. I do the design, research, ordering and fitting. But it's time to build him one. He has also been busy building fire-pits. Started out with building one for himself, than a friend, that the friend wanted another for someone, and so on and so on. Hope to start on his smoker this weekend, weather permitting. Here is a couple of pictures of the fire-pits













2012-12-07_15-00-10_767.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 3, 2013


















2012-12-07_15-00-55_168.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 3, 2013


















2012-12-07_15-01-03_637.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 3, 2013


----------



## gary s (Jan 6, 2013)

Smoked Pork Shoulders and Spare Ribs last weekend. The gasket we used to seal the doors works, but is not what we were looking for. I ordered  a Tadpole gasket should be here tomorrow. Will let everyone know how it works and will post pictures. Have one coat of paint on so far, waiting on weather to finish. (Really need a shop)


----------



## frosty (Jan 6, 2013)

Great build, beautiful design, and the results speak for themselves.  W
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






hat an outstanding team!  Keep up the great work


----------



## muhkuhmuh (Jan 26, 2017)

Beautiful smoker.

I saw your smoker on the web and decided to build also a vertical smoker.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you for the Compliment 

Gary


----------



## tiggyt (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm getting ready to build another cabinet style smoker can you tell me the dimensions on yours


----------



## ahumadora (Jan 27, 2017)

check out a few of my insulated builds


----------



## tiggyt (Jan 27, 2017)

I have I built a big one last year now I need a smaller version to travel with


----------



## hutcho (Jan 26, 2018)

Gary s what are the dimensions of this? Your build is 100% what I want to build! Only trailer mounted.  Can you pm me some info please?


----------

